# Serverschrank kühlen - Geeignete Lösung, Tipps und Tricks?



## yellowspam (7. September 2009)

Hi@all:

ich wollte mal fragen ob Ihr mir Tips bezgl. der optimalen Kühlung von Rechnern in einem Serverschrank geben könnt?

Es handelt sich dabei nicht um einen herkömmlichen Serverschrank mit Pizzaboxen darin, sondern um eine Sonderanfertigung mit "Normalen" Servern drin.

Foto:

Serverschrank:

Verwenden wollen wir dieses Belüftungsgerät.

Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## chmee (7. September 2009)

Mit den Belüftungsgeräten könnt Ihr kein "Klima" aufbauen, sprich da findet eine Umwälzung statt, aber keine Kaltluftzuführung. Mit den Dingern könnt Ihr versuchen, die warme Luft aus dem Schrank zu saugen, optional einen davon unten hinsetzen und Luft reindrücken. Interessant ist natürlich auch die Zirkulation in den Towern. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass Vorne die "kalte" Luft einströmen soll und hinten die warme rauskommt, so muss idealerweise die Lufteinführung eher Links stattfinden und die Abfuhr der waremn Luft eher Rechts.

Ich denke, Ihr solltet Tagestests mit Thermometer machen mit den beiden Optionen 2x Absaugen und 1xRein/1xRaus.

mfg chmee


----------



## yellowspam (7. September 2009)

Hi,

wir haben derzeit ein Thermometer auf den Servern im rechten Teil des Schranks.
Dort haben wir Temperaturen zwischen 30-40 Grad.

Das testen wird problematisch, da wir bis auf die Rückwände und den Boden des Schrankes Glaswände haben, sprich wir können das Lüftungsgerät nur "einmalig" einbauen.

Optimal wäre es wenn wir mit dem Ansaug-Teil des Belüftungsgeräts die kalte Luft reinsaugen können und irgendwie die Warme Luft mit dem Rauslass-Gitter des Gerätes rausdrücken lassen könnten.

Da wir aber links und rechts vom Schrank wenig Platz haben ist das mit dem Ansaugen blöd, weil wir da eventuell warme Luft reinsaugen könnten.

Einweiteres Problem ist, wie wir die warme Abluft der Server auf der rechten Schrankseite raus bekommen. 
von den servern zur Glaswand sinds ca. 5-7 cm, dort würde sich die warme Luft stauen, dass heißt wir müßen auch diese Luft weg kriegen..nur wie?

Der Raum wird zusätzlich mit einem Klimagerät auf ca. 16° gekühlt.


----------



## Mark (7. September 2009)

Hi!

Nur mal als naive Überlegung/Ansatz: könntet ihr nicht alle Rechner darin "nackig" machen, also das Gehäuse entfernen? Dann durchbrecht ihr die "kleinen Klimen" - also z.B. das Problem, daß sich die Wärme auf der rechten Seite stauen könnte - und ihr könnt ein "großes Klima" bilden... (der Schrank würde so gesehen zu einem großen PC ). Nichts desto trotz bleibt natürlich auch da das Problem, kalte Luft rein und die warme Luft wieder raus zu bekommen 

...wenn's Blödsinn ist, einfach ignorieren 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## yellowspam (7. September 2009)

Ok, also ich weiß der Schrank ist Sch....lecht. 

Das Problem mit den "Nackigen" Rechnern wird am Widerstand meines Ausbildners und meines Vorgesetzten scheitern ^^ Das stand vor 1 od. 2 Jahren schonmal im Raum.

Mir wurde empfohlen es mittels zwei Belüftern, die kalte Luft reinsaugen, Frischluft in zwei "Kaltluft-Bodenkanälen" zu blasen.
Die warme Luft sollte mittels Abluftlöchern an der Decke der Schranktüren rausgelassen werden..aber ich denke, dass das bei diesem Schrank und den mickrigen Abständen zur linken Wand, eher nicht passt bzw. funktioniert.


----------



## chmee (7. September 2009)

Habt Ihr denn praktisch mit Abstürzen zu kämpfen? 30-40° an der Towerrückseite ist nicht soo viel. Wärme steigt nach oben, ergo müsste das Problem oben zu finden und zu lösen sein. (Klar, dass man auch dafür sorgen muss, dass frische Luft reinkommen muss, vielleicht reichen schon Durchlässe im Bodenbereich, wo die Frischluft von Selbst einströmt). Möglicherweise baut man noch einen Winkel ein, um die warme Luft garantiert zum Auslass zu führen.

mfg chmee


----------



## yellowspam (7. September 2009)

Nunja, der ISA-Server heizt sich am meisten auf, da neben ihm aber noch 2 weitere Server stehen ists da ziemlich warm. Wir hatten einen Absturz, wo wir aber ned wissen obs wegen der Hitze war.

Ich denke schon, dass es sinnvoller ist, zumindest etwas Zirkulation in den Schrank zu bringen...nur wissen wir nicht wirklich wo es am gescheitesten ist, die Belüftung einzubauen. Uns gehts vorallem darum, dass der oben genannte ISA gekühlt wird, das wäre am Foto die 2 Serverreihe auf der rechten Seite des Schrankes. Wir planen nämlich die Türen des Schrankes zu schließen und da ist zumindest etwas Air-Flow nötig.


----------



## chmee (7. September 2009)

Habe mal meine Vorstellung in Form einer Grafik skizziert. Anzumerken ist, dass ich kein studierter Strömungstechniker bin . Aber man hat ein bissel in Physik aufgepasst und einige Schränke musste ich auch schon aufbauen.. Letztlich ging es immer um die Rückseite der Geräte (nicht nur Rechner)..




mfg chmee

p.s.: Ah, ich seh grad', dass es zwei Schränke sind, die Tür des rechten verdeckt den linken Schrank.. Ich würd mal ganz simpel sagen, unten rechts und links jeweils einen Frischluftlieferanten und idealerweise alle Rechner-Rückwände zur Mitte ausrichten und Mittig oben 2 Absauger..


----------



## yellowspam (7. September 2009)

Hmmm, keine schlechte Idee, nur haben wir unten keinen Zwischenboden sondern nur einen einfachen Boden.
Damit habe ich keinen Kanal für die Frischluft.

Desweiteren steht auf der linken Schrankseite noch ein riesiger Tower (~60cm hoch) an dem die Luft, welche reingeblasen wird,  quasi aufgestaut werden würde.

Das heißt ich muss eine Lösung finden, wie ich die erzwungene Konvektion durchführen kann, bei der die Luft erst einmal die Linke Serverhälfte durchqueren muss.

Die natürliche Konvektion auf der rechten Seite sollte kein Problem darstellen, dafür könnte ich das bereits vorhandene Belüftungsgerät nehmen.
Ich müßte einfach den teil, welcher die Luft rausläßt unten in Bodennähe einbauen und einen Lüfter an der Decke, welcher die Luft raussaugt...

Wobei ich wieder das Problem habe, dass die Glaswand erst ca. 10cm über dem Schrankboden anfängt und die Luft somit erst in 10cm Höhe in den Schrank strömen kann...

Außerdem müßten wir noch 3 Lüfter kaufen...und was fange ich dann mit dem Ablass-Gitter an?



> p.s.: Ah, ich seh grad', dass es zwei Schränke sind, die Tür des rechten verdeckt den linken Schrank.. Ich würd mal ganz simpel sagen, unten rechts und links jeweils einen Frischluftlieferanten und idealerweise alle Rechner-Rückwände zur Mitte ausrichten und Mittig oben 2 Absauger..



Die Rechner müßen leider mit dem "A..." zur Wand gerichtet werden, weil wir sonst keine Cds einlegen können ^^ 
Aber ansonsten eine gute Idee....jedoch haben wir das Problem, dass vom Schrankboden weg, eine ca. 10cm Blechwand kommt und erst danach das Glas bzw. die Servertür-Öffnung....das heißt ich kann nicht von ganz unten einblasen.


----------



## chmee (7. September 2009)

*Hast Du mal nen Link zu den Schränken? Zum Hersteller?!* Mal schauen, wie wo wieviel Platz ist.. Ob der Frischlufteinlaß ganz unten oder 10cm darüber liegt, ist glaub ich egal, warme Luft sinkt nicht nach unten, ergo ist es unerheblich. Hier (da ich dann die 2 Schränke gesehen hab) noch nachträglich die Zeichnung zum Doppelschrank 




mfg chmee

p.s.: Aber es ist pro Standfläche nur ein Rechner?! Mach bitte mal ne grobe Zeichnung oder Beschreibung..

Rechter Schrank -> Rechner mit Rückseite zur Seitenwand
Linker Schrank -> Rechner mit Rückseite zur Hinterwand..

Ist das richtig so?


----------



## yellowspam (7. September 2009)

Öhm..der Schrank ist eine Sonderanfertigung ^^ 

Bezgl. der Zeichnung: auf der linken seite steht nur ein großer Tower mit dem Heck nach hinten zur Rückwand des Schrankes.


----------



## chmee (7. September 2009)

Nagut, klären wir erstmal *die Möglichkeit, "kalte" Luft reinzubekommen*.. Sind unter den Glasfenstern an der Seitenwand Blechwände (möglicherweise schon mit Luftlöchern oder Schlitzen) ? Ganz besonders rechts. Wenn Ja, dann kommt da ein Lüfter hin. Luft rein und der untere rechte Server wird mit Holzbalken ein bissel aufgebockt, damit darunter frische Luft zum linken Rechner kommt.

Der Hauptauslaß für die *warme Luft* wird wohl am ehesten Sinn im rechten Schrank oben hinten oder oben oben machen. Dem linken Rechner kann man einen USB-Lüfter spendieren, damit er seine warme Luft hinten nach rechts oben bläst.

mfg chmee


----------



## yellowspam (7. September 2009)

Also, so sieht es ca. im Server aus:

- Rechte Tür

- Alle Server

- Rechte Seitenwand

Ganz Oben an der Decke des Schrankes befinden sich auf den Seitenwänden links & rechts kleine Schlitze im Blech.


----------



## yellowspam (8. September 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> p.s.: Aber es ist pro Standfläche nur ein Rechner?! Mach bitte mal ne grobe Zeichnung oder Beschreibung..



Sorry, hab das erst jetzt gesehen, also:

auf der Linken Seite des Schrankes steht ein Server, ganz normal mit dem CD-Laufwerk nach vorne zur Tür.

Auf der Rechten Seite des Schrankes stehen unten am Boden 2 Server, dann kommt der Zwischenboden und dort stehen nochmal 3 Server neben einander.
Auf den Fotos die ich oben gepostet habe, sieht man alle Server, welche im Schrank drinne sind.


----------



## chmee (8. September 2009)

Moin, ja, habe ich gestern auf den Fotos schon gesehen. Allerdings keine Lust mehr gehabt ne lange Beschreibung hinzubiegen. Usus ist, der rechte Schrank muss gelüftet werden, der linke ist ein Klacks und da kümmert sich die Umwälzung quasi von Selbst um die richtige Temperatur. Ich frage mich Jedoch, was sich die Erbauer gedacht haben bzw. wer diesen Schrank ausgewählt hat. Für einen Luftzustrom müssten unten Schlitze sein, damit Luft reinkommen kann. Alternativ dazu wird solch ein Schrank auf einem Sockel erbaut, der die aktive Luftzuführung schon in sich trägt. Diesen Schrank auf den Boden zu stellen ist mM -dumm-. 

Nun zum Produktiven : Unter der Scheibe rechts ist Blech, da müssten wohl Luftlöcher/Schlitze rein, damit was passieren kann. Die Rechner der unteren Reihe sollten aufgebockt werden, damit die Luftzufuhr auch vor die Rechner bzw. zum linken Rechner kann. Hauptsächlich muss also die rechte Seite rechter Schrank geführt werden. Wie schon gesagt unten Frischluft rein, oben aktive Absaugung. 

Und doch nochmal ne Zeichnung gemacht 



mfg chmee


----------



## yellowspam (8. September 2009)

Was meinst du mit "die Scheibe rechts im Blech" ?


----------



## chmee (8. September 2009)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig gesehen/verstanden habe, ist die rechte Wand auch Glasfenster. Darunter ist wohl ein Blechstück.. Wie auch immer, es müssen unten Schlitze/Löcher rein.

mfg chmee


----------



## yellowspam (8. September 2009)

Achso ^^ 

Nunja, ich hab mir gedacht, dass ich da einfach das Belüftungsgerät einbaue.
Also den teil dr die Luft ansaugt...und oben im Dach soll eine passive entlüftung oder eine aktive rein?

Auf der linken und rechten Seitenwand sind oben kleine Schlitze, soll ich die dichtmachen oder sollten die offen bleiben?

Anbei die Skizze mit den Lüftern:


----------



## chmee (8. September 2009)

Die Luftlöcher oben sind kaum von Belang, nur ein kleiner Bonus zum Abziehen der warmen Luft. Wichtig ist es natürlich, dass die Ventilatoren ihre Kraft entwicklen können. Einen 14cm-Ventilator gegen ein Lochblech pusten zu lassen ist weniger effizient als ihn das Luft durch die Löcher saugen zu lassen bzw. komplette Löcher für die Lüfter zu setzen.. Aber ich sags nochmal : Unten muss irgendwie die Luft rein, wenn da keine Löcher sind, gibt es nunmal keine "kalte" Frischluft.

UND :* Ich bin kein qualifizierter Klimatechniker! Ergo alles ohne Gewähr und aus dem Bauch heraus (und ein bisschen Erfahrung)*

mfg chmee

p.s.: Genau so macht es Sinn, finde ich..


----------



## yellowspam (8. September 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> ... Einen 14cm-Ventilator gegen ein Lochblech pusten zu lassen ist weniger effizient als ihn das Luft durch die Löcher saugen zu lassen bzw. komplette Löcher für die Lüfter zu setzen..



Ich glaube du hast mich da falsch verstanden, ich meinte dass ich in die rechte Seitenwand unten den Ventilator einbaue der die Luft reinbläst. 

Da ich oben ca. 10-15cm Luft habe, denke ich, dass sich da ein kleiner Ventilator der die Luft rausbläst sicher ganz gut entfalten kann.

Was würdest du mir bezgl. des anderen Teiles des Belüftungsgerätes(einfaches Plastikgitter mit Staubfilter) empfehlen, also wo ich das zusätzl. einbauen könnte und ob ich es überhaupt einbauen sollte?


----------



## chmee (8. September 2009)

Wie ich oben nochmal dazugeschrieben habe, wenn Du Löcher reinmachst für die Lüfter, ist die Diskussion ob der Schlitze/Löcher unerheblich  *Staubfilter*.. hmmm. Sinn macht er nur unten, wo die Luft reingeht, sprich, kein Staub rein. Denn wo rausgeblasen wird, kann er kaum rein  

mfg chmee


----------



## yellowspam (8. September 2009)

Ok, ich danke schonmal für deine Hilfe.

Ich werd hier posten wie wir es gelöst haben.


----------



## chmee (8. September 2009)

Ja, das ist gut für die Nachwelt, die sich hierher verirrt 

Temperaturmessungen unterstützen die Argumentationskraft jeglicher Umbauten.

mfg chmee


----------

